# Tesco Deals for Channel crossings



## 89673 (Jun 3, 2005)

Maybe this has already been posted. 

Tesco vouchers (from clubcard) worth four times face value on their Deals scheme. Ferry crossings from Uk to Ireland, Portsmouth to Bilbao and even the Isle of Wight. Also Channel Tunnel. Yes you do need to send for the tickets in advance. However took the 'van through the tunnel for £50 in tokens and three quid of my own money.

Also Warwick Castle tickets for family of 5 cost £12.75 in vouchers, over £60 if we paid on the door and so on for many attractions in the UK.

Yes I know you could spend them on food, but they are more valuable in the deals scheme.

Example: 7m van, four occupants Portsmouth to Bilbao, dep in July, return in August cost £600, on the Tesco Deals scheme £150 in vouchers. Not saying its the best deal you might find, but worth considering!

Happy Camping!

H&B


----------

